# مولد Howard R. Johnson



## skanom (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سأقوم بتعريف عن مولد للطقة ليس بجديد ولكن مع الأسف فإني لم أطلع عليه إلا مؤخرا وهو محرك مغنطيسي وقع تصميمه سنة 1979 من طرف Howard R. Johnson و على الرغم من تعرض مصممه إلى ضغطات فهاذ لم يمنعه من الاستمرار في تصنيعه وقد تم نشر أول صورة لهاذ المحرك في مجلةScience & Mechanics سنة 1980 حسب المعلومات الصادرة في المجلة فهو قادر على توليد طاقة بمقدار 5000 Watt







وهو يعمل حسب النضام التالي





للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات التقنية يمكنك تصفح الكتاب التالي:
http://rapidshare.de/files/36543669/HJplans.pdf


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كالعادة اخي الفاضل skanom كريم ومعطاء

تسلم والف شكر  

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## محمود جميل (9 فبراير 2007)

يا اخي الكتاب محذوف من الرابط ارجو التجديد


----------



## قاسم الكيم (9 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## Multisim9 (18 مارس 2007)

File Not Found
please Attach it
!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## القيادي (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكور خيووووه بس ممكن تعطينا شرح اكتر
بلكي نفهم منيح


----------



## never.before (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي ما قدمته الف مليون شكرا علي هذا العطاء الفياض


----------



## ناشر الحلفي (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الرابط محذوف الرجاء اعطائنا رابط جديد


----------



## حسن علي العراقي (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saadgor (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الرابط


----------



## ريح الشمال (8 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saadgor (16 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الملف غير موجود


----------

